# practice run with the DA



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

so i really want to get my S7 polished up, it has a few scuffs around the rear where an air hose has been stretched over the car and it could do with a right good polish.

I bought a bonnet from gumtree to practice on and this ihow it went

This is before










This is after










the bonnet was utterly goosed when i got it. I washed and clayed it before i polished. I used a green CG pad and CG 36 then 34.

wasnt as hard as i thought it would be if i am honest the only thing that surprised me was the colour of the pad after i was done, it had a blue tint on it, i guess there was bits of the bonnet that had been touched up and not laquered.

can i use this pad again or should it be binned? Last thing i want is to transfer blue paint onto my ibis white S7.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Wash the pad with soap and water, rinse it thoroughly and see if the colour comes out.


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

Berylburton said:


> Wash the pad with soap and water, rinse it thoroughly and see if the colour comes out.


Gave it a wash with water and a Toothbrushes but it's still blue

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

If you have the colour of the paint on your pad it must have been single stage paint


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> If you have the colour of the paint on your pad it must have been single stage paint


cheers man.

is the pad goosed?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

No it will be fine just wash it. With clear coat paint you are removing paint anyway its just clear.


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

thanks alot Mark

Much appreciated


----------

